# Black coffee on empty stomach



## rbloom (Feb 6, 2002)

One of our members suggested black coffee on an empty stomach upon waking. Let me tell you that early indications are very encouraging. Coupled with the right mg dose and fiber supplements and we just might have something. Other thoughts?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Excellent idea. I will have to do decaf but will try first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find anything hot works, but I don't know if decaf will be as useful as Caffiene is known to stimulate the bowels.Since the colon is most active right after you wake up, hitting it with a stimulant at the right time may be just what it takes to get things going.K.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I find drinking coffee followed by cold water works excellent.


----------



## Elizabeth Bucchieri (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi everyone,I don't usually drink my coffee black, but thought I would try this tool. Unfortunately, it did not work for me. But now, if I do drink hot coffee and immediately drink cold pune juice, this seems to work for me. But of course there are days that I do not have a b/m, maybe due to the fact that I do not have much in my stomach or intestines to evacuate. Now I am doing the stool softners as somethimes it is so hard to pass without straining. Hope things get better for everyone here....it gets so frustrating, almost afraid to eat anything at all....and it makes me cranky and irritable. I had the flu last week and the end result was diarehha, rare for me, but boy, did I feel better going so much that day. Well anyway, thanks for listening, hope everyone has a great day....


----------

